# 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü



## Happyplace4190 (12. Januar 2011)

*15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

Hallo PCGH, 

hatte mir überlegt eine Wasserkühlungs aus Kupferrohr zu bauen. Sprich die Schläuche ausbauen. Verschraubungen kaufen 1/4" auf 15mm. Endweder das Rohr zu Pressen oder zu Löten. Was halltet ihr davon? meint ihr die starke Ausdehnung von Kupfer spielt eine Rolle? Würde bestimmt genial aussehen und super Kühlen. Werkzeuge wie Presse oder Biegemaschine für Kupfer hätte ich alles zur Verfügung. 

LG Happyplace4190


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

Sowas gibt und gab es schon, also ist dein Plan durchaus ausführbar. Viel Spaß dabei und ich hoffe das wird ein Tabebuch.


----------



## DAEF13 (12. Januar 2011)

An sich sollte die Ausdehnung kein Problem darstellen. In irgendeinem Tagebuch wurde so.etwas auch schon gemacht.


----------



## Happyplace4190 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

Würde auf jeden fall dazu ein Tage/Wochenendbuch öffen !


----------



## VVeisserRabe (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

Der einfachheit halber würde ich 10 oder 12mm kupferrohr und plug and cool anschlüsse
Die optik wäre sicher toll


----------



## NeroNobody (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

Allerdings werden die Rohre recht schnell oxidieren wenn man sie nicht versiegelt (Klarlack oder so)?!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

Meld dich wenn du es machst...ich will das auch sehen!!!


----------



## rUdeBoy (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*



NeroNobody schrieb:


> Allerdings werden die Rohre recht schnell oxidieren wenn man sie nicht versiegelt (Klarlack oder so)?!



Vielleicht wäre Messingrohr schöner.... das dunkelt ja nur nach. Bekommt so einen netten Industrie-Look 

Wäre aber auch an dem "dabei-sein" in Form eines Tagebuches Interessiert


----------



## NeroNobody (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

Jop Messing kann ich mir fast besser vorstellen, allerdins muss man die Rohre ja in sehr kleinen Radien biegen. Da ist Kupfer wohl besser zu verarbeiten.


----------



## Happyplace4190 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

Denke ich auch .. werde wohl Kupfer nehmen .. hatte auch überlegt Präzisonssthal oder sogar Edelstahl zu nehmen ..

Ich hoffe ich bekomm das so hin wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. 

mfg


----------



## rUdeBoy (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

Bevor man anfängt da was zu basteln, würde ich erstmal einen Vergleichstest mit Kupfer/Messing machen, vllt auch Edelstahl. Wenn die Biegeradien passen, ist Messing finde ich die schönere Wahl.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

Verchromte Rohre (Sanitärbedarf) sehen auch nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Happyplace4190 (13. Januar 2011)

wäre auch noch ne idee ! danke dir


----------



## Psytis (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

ich kenne jetzt nicht die genauen preise, aber für verschraubungen, kupplungs, winkelstücke und auch rohre kannst du mal bei swagelok.de reinschaun


----------



## Vaykir (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

vernickelte rohre währen noch hübscha!


----------



## Happyplace4190 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

denke mal vernickelt und verchromt nimmt sich nich viel ..


----------



## VVeisserRabe (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

Splittert chrom und nickel nicht beim biegen ab?
Für enge biegeradien gibt es biegefedern, die zieht man drüber und biegt das rohr über eine kante und zieht die feder wieder runter

Die plug&cool anschlüsse bei aquatuning und co sehen so kurz aus, meine legris 10mm kommen mir länger vor (ich lad heut abend fotos hoch)


----------



## Happyplace4190 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

Kupfer lässt sich am besen biegen mit kleinen biegeradien. habe dafür eine geeignete maschine !


----------



## empty (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Splittert chrom und nickel nicht beim biegen ab?



Ja aber man könnte nach dem Biegen die Rohre zum Verchromen bringen?


----------



## Happyplace4190 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*



empty schrieb:


> Ja aber man könnte nach dem Biegen die Rohre zum Verchromen bringen?


 

JA das wäre auch möglich .. aber auch wieder ziemlich aufwendig .. was würde sowas kosten ?


----------



## VJoe2max (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

Ne Nickelschicht platzt nicht so leicht ab und auch ne Chromschicht kann das Biegen überstehen, wenn die Radien nicht all zu gering sind . 

Habe selber verchromte Kupferrohre in der Wakü (mit PushIn-Anschlüssen) und keinerlei Probleme damit - sieht imo auch recht edel aus: 

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=umbau2006-2007cmstackeep7w.jpg

Bei mir sind nur ein paar feste Verbindungen aus Kupferrohr, aber man sollte eines beachten: Die Pumpe sollte nicht mit Kupferrohr eingebunden werden, da das Rohr Vibrationen überträgt. Da sollte man weiterhin mit Schlauch arbeiten .


----------



## Happyplace4190 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Ne Nickelschicht platzt nicht so leicht ab und auch ne Chromschicht kann das Biegen überstehen, wenn die Radien nicht all zu gering sind .
> 
> Habe selber verchromte Kupferrohre in der Wakü (mit PushIn-Anschlüssen) und keinerlei Probleme damit - sieht imo auch recht edel aus:
> 
> ...


 
Schaut sehr sehr gut aus ! Danke dir ! ehhm .. was für einen biegeradius hast du gewählt? und welche verschraubungen hast du gewählt? ist das 12mm kupferrohr? mann könnte ja einen kompensator dawischen setzen ? 

lg und danke


----------



## VJoe2max (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

Das sind verchromte 10mm dicke halbharte Kupferrohre mit 1mm Wandstärke aus der Sanitärabteilung im Baumarkt in handelsüblichen PushIn-Anschlüssen (Klick1 & Klick2). 
Es gibt auch weichgeglühte verchromte Rohre von der Rolle welche besser dafür geeignet wären, aber ich hätte im Baumarkt als kleinste Einheit einen 10m Ring nehmen müssen, was mir für die paar Stücke dann doch zu teuer war.

Die kleinsten Biegeradien liegen bei 25mm in meinem Fall  - viel kleiner wird schwierig und das leidet die Schicht dann auch heftig.


----------



## SaKuL (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

Schrauberopi hats schon gemacht, sieht echt sehr schick aus


----------



## DevilMyCry (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

Würde denn da nicht viel schneller Kondenzwasser entstehen?
Oder täusche ich mich jetzt?
Die optik wäre natürlich so was von geil sein,garkeine frage.


----------



## Happyplace4190 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

Kondenswasser hat nur was mit der Temperaturdiffenrenz zu tun .. Material spielt da keine rolle !


----------



## VVeisserRabe (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

hier das bild meiner Legris anschlüsse


----------



## VJoe2max (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

Die Anschlüsse von AT mögen optisch kürzer rüber kommen, aber das täuscht - die Legris sind sogar 1,1 mm kürzer  (das Gewinde ist kürzer). Sie sehen imo zwar besser aus, sind aber wesentlich teurer und von der Mechanik her nicht wesentlich besser.
Und weil´s gerade dazu passt noch ein Bildchen vom Aufbau von PnC-Anschlüssen allgemein - falls es wen interessiert: Klick 

Bilder im Anhang: 
links Legis, mitte PushIn MS vernickelt, rechts PushIn Vollkunststoff

Btw: 
@VVeisserRabe: Wenn du einen Messschieber mit Nonius zeigst, musst du schon den Nonius schon wenigstens bis zum Messwert auf dem Bild haben - sonst würde auch ein Lineal reichen. 
Mir haben die Fotos gezeigt, dass mein Messschieber mal wider gereinigt werden muss


----------



## VVeisserRabe (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

Line-was?  beim nächsten mal deck ich den nonius ab


----------



## Happyplace4190 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

Sind diese Anschlüsse zu 100 % dicht ?? Viel Druck ist ja nicht im Kreislauf .. Lecks sind bei dir bisher nicht entstanden ??


----------



## VJoe2max (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

Klar sind sie dicht  - früher baute man Waküs fast ausschließlich mit PnC-Anschlüssen auf . Je mehr Druck desto besser sogar, aber auch drucklos sind die absolut dicht. Die Tatsache, dass man heute fast nur noch Tüllen und Verschraubungen sieht, geht vor allem darauf zurück, dass die Leute durch die Winkel-Phobie, die zeitweise heftige Ausmaße annahm, auf weiche PVC-Schläuche umsattelten, die mit PnC nicht funktionieren. Für PNC muss es in jedem Fall ein relativ steifes Material sein. Kupferrohre, PNR (sog. Metallschlauch) oder die klassischen PUR-Schläuche waren früher Standardausrüstung vieler Wakü-Nutzer . Ein weiterer Grund war vllt., dass es immer Leute gab, für die selbst die einfachste Technik wie das gerade Abschneiden eines Schlauchs und das Einstecken in einen PnC-Anschluss zu intellektueller Überforderung führte . 

Ich bin der Meinung, dass man diese alten und bewährten Techniken nicht alle komplett von der Bildfläche verwinden lassen sollte. So haben PnC-verrohrte oder -verschlauchte Komponenten nach wie vor durchaus ihre Vorteile, wenn es sich um feste und platzsparend verbundene Einbauten handelt. Ganz abgesehen davon lassen Kupferrohre viel Freiraum für Phantasie, was Eigenbau-Kreationen von Kühlern und Anderes angeht.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

Bisher nicht, meine wurden mir von unsrer firma gesponsert, da verwenden wir sie für die druckluft komponenten auf den maschienen und dort dichten sie auch

Du musst das rohr bis zum 2. Anschlag reindrücken, der erste widerstand den du spürst ist nur der metallring und dann stößt du an der dichtung an, durch die musst du dann noch durchdrücken bis du den 2. Anschlag erreicht hast
Bei den legris sind das ~2cm die du den schlauch/das rohr in die kupplung schieben musst

Edit: wenn du dir nicht sicher bist drückst du ein rohr in einen anschluss und schaust von der anderen seite rein, wenn das rohr an dem innensechskant anliegt passts, dann klebst du einen streifen klebeband (das sich rückstandslos entfernen lässt) auf das rohr um die tiefe zu markieren und überträgst das auf alle anderen
dann erwischst du immer die richtige tiefe


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Klar sind sie dicht  - früher baute man Waküs fast ausschließlich mit PnC-Anschlüssen auf . ... Die Tatsache, dass man heute fast nur noch Tüllen und Verschraubungen sieht, geht vor allem darauf zurück, dass die Leute durch die Winkel-Phobie, die zeitweise heftige Ausmaße annahm, auf weiche PVC-Schläuche umsattelten, die mit PnC nicht funktionieren.



Verschraubungen sind im Wakübereich eigentlich älter als PnC (Tüllen sowieso), aber aufgrund der Durchflussbremesen/Engstellenphobie gab es mal für 2-3 Jahre nen Boom für PnC, weil die Anschlüsse keinen kleineren ID haben, als die Schläuche.
Wer schon mal ein Kühlerreiches System aus der Zeit gesehen hat, der weiß, dass es nicht nur Sicherheitsfragen waren, die sie wieder ins abseits beförderten. 1-2-3 90° Winkel zwischen zwei Komponenten bieten nicht nur mächtig Fehlerpotential, sie sehen auch ****** aus, kosten Geld und sind aufwendig in der Verlegung.
Mit passend gebogenen Rohren ist das was anderes (die kosten auch Geld und sind sehr aufwendig in der Verlegung, sehen aber gut aus  ), aber den Aufwand treiben halt die wenigsten.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

ein Aufwand der sich meiner Meinung nach lohnt, wenn man sauber arbeitet bekommt man damit die schönste Optik


----------



## Happyplace4190 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

Ich danke euch für eure Antworten !!!

Werde mir dann diese PnC Anschlüsse besorgen  Gibt es die denn auch für 1/4" auf 15mm Rohr ? .. ? wäre perfekt .. denn von der Optik her denke ich sieht 15mm Rohr besser aus. Was brauch ich noch ? ..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

Im Wakübereich wurde PnC unpopulär bevor man über 10mm AD ging, aber im Pressluftbereich, wo sie herkommen, gibt es sie afaik bis über 20mm. Imho sieht Rohr aber auch schon in kleinen Radien recht eindrucksvoll aus. Wenn man zu dickes nimmt, könnte es schnell lächerlich werden.
Abgesehen von Rohr, einem passenden Rohrbieger (Feder ist imho unzureichend für schöne Ergebnisse), Rohrschneider, Anschlüssen und natürlich einer Wakü sollte nichts nötig sein.


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verschraubungen sind im Wakübereich eigentlich älter als PnC (Tüllen sowieso), aber aufgrund der Durchflussbremesen/Engstellenphobie gab es mal für 2-3 Jahre nen Boom für PnC, weil die Anschlüsse keinen kleineren ID haben, als die Schläuche.


PnC-Anschlüsse gab es auch schon in den allerersten Anfängen. Da hat man genommen was da war und viele haben sich eben aus dem Drucklustbereich bedient der auch damals schon auf PnC oder Verschraubungen setzte. Einen gewissen boom gab es in der Tat mal, aber verglichen mit den heutigen Verhältnissen wo PnC so gut wie ausgestorben zu sein scheint, ist der boom für 16/10 Verschraubungen und Tüllen imo viel eher als ein solcher zu bezeichnen. Damals hatte sich PnC eben auch als eine Quaisstandard etabliert, aber es war nicht so extrem wie heute, wo manche Systeme so gut wie gar nicht mehr eingesetzt werden, obwohl sie keine wirklichen Nachteile haben. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer schon mal ein Kühlerreiches System aus der Zeit gesehen hat, der weiß, dass es nicht nur Sicherheitsfragen waren, die sie wieder ins abseits beförderten. 1-2-3 90° Winkel zwischen zwei Komponenten bieten nicht nur mächtig Fehlerpotential, sie sehen auch ****** aus, kosten Geld und sind aufwendig in der Verlegung.


Über Optik ließ ich auch damals schon streiten . Viele heutige Wurstschlauchsystem sehen  imo keinen Deutbesser aus .


----------



## StrahlemanDeluxe (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

Moin
@Happyplace4190  ich bin auch auf der suche nach grösseren steckanschlüssen ich weis das es sie giebt abe nich in 15 nur bis 14 in der metal ausführung leider bekommt man sie aber mit G1/4" nur bis 12 mm und dies nicht im normalen handel aber kannst mir ja bescheidsagen wen du was passendes gefunden hast

MfG Strahleman


----------



## VJoe2max (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

Wozu brauchst du 12er PnC - auch für eine feste Verrohrung?


----------



## StrahlemanDeluxe (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

jipp möschte das ganze mit 12 kupferror realisieren


----------



## VJoe2max (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

Lohnt sich der Aufwand denn? 10mm PnC bekommst du an jeder Ecke und vom größeren Durchmesser hast du außer vllt. der Optik nichts.


----------



## watercooled (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

Kein Aufwand ist zu groß!Sieht bestimmt klasse aus und freue mich wenns ein Tagebuch wird!

mfg


----------



## snakewob (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

größerer durch messer = größerer radius
Chromrohr von der rolle würd ich eher weniger empfehlen, weil man es  kaum richtig gerade kiegt, da hat man dann fast immer unschöne wellen  dirnnen, von der optik her hat man dann nichts gewonnen.
man könnte das ganze auch mit cu rohr löten und dann lackieren....

ich will jetzt meinem arbeitsrechner auch ne wakü verpassen und werd mir  da nen kleinen agb aus 22iger kupferrohr zusammen löten.


----------



## dcc (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

Löten? Ohne Schweißgerät würde ich gar nicht erst anfangen


----------



## VVeisserRabe (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

kupfer wird gelötet, nicht geschweißt


----------



## StrahlemanDeluxe (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

kleiner vorgeschmag auf die optick


----------



## CursOn (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*

In Vollendung seht ihr das ganze auch bei der Murderbox MK2 von der CES 
das waren meines wissens auch verchromte Kupferrohre mit 10mm, sieht einfach nur Edel aus 
Weiß jemand, was das für Anschlüsse sind (siehe Graka )?

MDPC 042 | murderbox MKII P1.01

Sehr interessant finde ich auch die Graka Kühler!



> kupfer wird gelötet, nicht geschweißt


Das kommt auf die Anwendung an, im Allgemeinen ist Löten dankbarer was Spaltmaße und Aufwand angeht und hält ähnlich viel aus, wenn du es nicht auf Biegung beanspruchst.
Wir schweißen bei uns in der Uni aber in einigen fällen auch mit einem Laser. benötigt aber ziemlich Aufwand bei der Vorbereitung.
Normalerweise wird das CU mit Graphit beschichtet, da Kupfer Reflektionisgrade von ~99% hat 
--> Löten ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: 15mm Kupferrohr anstatt Schlauch für WaKü*



CursOn schrieb:


> In Vollendung seht ihr das ganze auch bei der Murderbox MK2 von der CES
> das waren meines wissens auch verchromte Kupferrohre mit 10mm, sieht einfach nur Edel aus
> Weiß jemand, was das für Anschlüsse sind (siehe Graka )?



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wurden da die Endstücken von Bitspower-SLI-Verbindern zweckentfremdet.


----------

